# Looking At Outback 31fqbhs



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Went TT shopping today and got a price on a 2008 Outback 31fqbhs at $26,995. This includes the hitch and loaded TT, tax not included







. Is this a good deal and is there anything I should look out for. I know that I am at my limits with my TV so DW and I have decided if we get the Outback to try it with TV and if it is does not work upgrade to diesel(She is in premium used car sales and has very nice diesels on lot







. I do feel very comfortable with dealer for service so this is also a major plus.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I was quoted $23,328.12. from Holman RV for an 07 in the same model 3 months ago. Go to www.holmanrv.com and select "build your rv" and select the 31fqbhs with the color interior you want. Click "get quote" and within 2 minutes you have a quote and never even talk to a salesman. Use this price as a guideline. They are in Southern Ohio just above the Kentucky border. We were going to buy from them but took their quote to the local dealer and he came to within $700 so we bought locally.

Good luck


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

tidefan said:


> I was quoted $23,328.12. from Holman RV for an 07 in the same model 3 months ago. Go to www.holmanrv.com and select "build your rv" and select the 31fqbhs with the color interior you want. Click "get quote" and within 2 minutes you have a quote and never even talk to a salesman. Use this price as a guideline. They are in Southern Ohio just above the Kentucky border. We were going to buy from them but took their quote to the local dealer and he came to within $700 so we bought locally.
> 
> Good luck


Just checked qoute from Holman Rv, this is what they sent.

"Make: 2007 Keystone Outback Sydney Edition 31FQBHS
Unit: 19439
MSRP Price: $36,461.00
Your discounted price: $21,640.00"

RV INFORMATION - 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney, 31FQBHS
MSRP Base Price - $32,625.00
Options Price - $5,686.00
MSRP Total Price - $38,311.00
Rock Bottom Internet Price - $23,752.82

It looks like for the 2008 they are probably off about a $1000 due to extra shipping and hitch setup. Thanks negotions begin.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Have fun shopping Brad. You are going to love those 5'er's. So much room and so much storage and they pull so sweet.

Leon


----------

